# Antena Ringo - Parametros



## Shi9nta (Jul 6, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo y me gustria que me ayudaran en una ante ringo

Como puedo consegir los datos de una antena ringo de 145MHz, de 291.9 metros de alto, su ganacia, su impedancia, ancho de banda, directividad, y si quiero trabajar a una frecuencia de 513MHz para audio, y 517MHz para video, a que medida tengo que dejar la antena.


----------



## alexus (Jul 6, 2009)

espera, espera, estas enredando todo! 

antes que nada, sabes lo que es y como es una ringo?

su ganancia, no la recuerdo, pero creo que eran 3db (y eso qeu tengo una en el techo), 

la impedanzia, ya que se trata de una antena para ser utilizada en equipos "standar" es de alrededor de 50 ohms.

ancho de banda, eso depende, no lo conozco.

directividad? la ringo es omnidireccional!



la antena ringo, posee un latigo vertical telescopico y un aro en la parte inferior, denominado aro gamma.

para la banda de 145mhz, banda de 2 metros, para la que necesitas licencia para operar en ella ya que es banda de aficionados, para esa banda un ringo NUNCA va a medir 291.9 metros! 

esa longitud de onda seria para la banda de 580 y pico de metros! chan!

ahi estas errado!

para 513 mhz, ya en banda de uhf, que anda por los 70 centimetros, la antena andaria en los 35 centimetros de largo total, aproximadamente.

veo que no sabes mucho del tema, basandome en las pautas que diste en el #1.

atte. alexus


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 6, 2009)

aqui tienes el PDF de la ringo, ve en que te puede servir

http://www.cushcraft.com/support/pdf/951289.pdf


----------



## Shi9nta (Jul 7, 2009)

Hoal 

Gracias por la aclaracion me sirvio de ayuda. Y tenes razon no son 291.9, me equivoque en los calulos pero ya los corregi, se los agradesco.


----------

